# Flemish String Jig



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I love a flemish twist string on my traditional bows. They don't always perform as well as endless loop, but they make up for it with a softer shot and good looks.

Getting the peg in the right hole has been a trial & error process for me. I don't build many, so I have to re-learn it every time. A DVD that helps me is "How to Build A Great Bowstring" by Chad Weaver and Rod Jenkins. Chad also had another excellent DVD called "Doin' the Twist", but I don't think it's available any more. You may be able to find it used on Amazon.

As far as serving, I like Angel Majesty. It's probably the most expensive serving available, but it stays round better than any other. And you only need it for center serving so a spool will last for many strings. I like the Beiter serving tool. Again, it's the most expensive, but so much better than any of the others. No wing nuts to bang you fingers and the tension stays more even. Millions of good strings have been built with the cheap serving tools, but I don't build enough strings to develop the skill to use one of them. The Beiter helps make up for my lack of practice.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Dano, do yourself a favor and mark your board by string length, not bow length. If it goes in 2" increments, measure between the holes and drill again to make it 1" increments.

If you go by bow length, it's a shot in the dark. AMO says the bow is supposed to be marked 3" longer than the "string master" (steel cable) that puts the bow at proper brace. That's only good if the bowyer followed AMO specs, and you like the way the bow shoots at that brace.

I've made recurve strings from 2.5" shorter to 6" shorter than the bow's marked length; longbow strings from 1.5" to 4" shorter. There's no "rule" that will be right for every bow.

Both videos are still on the market. BCY, Lancaster, and Kustom King still carry "Doin' the Twist", 3 Rivers has "How to Build a Great Bowstring". Both videos include the plans for making a Flemish string board.

IMO, the really cheap serving jigs are junk. I like the Cajun, but I replace the center bolt with a longer one and add some fender washers for weight--and it's still relatively cheap. The Bearpaw looks like a good one, but I haven't used it. I reckon everything Beiter makes is top-shelf, but you pay for it. If you only need one or two jigs, it's worth it. I have a jig for every different color, size, and type of serving material in my shop--think there's sixty-something now, but I haven't counted lately.

If you plan to use polyester ("Dacron"), B-55 is a better choice than B-50. With most nocks, .018 or .019 will give you a light snap with 12-14 strand strings. Majesty tends to run a bit smaller, so .021 with it.

Thanks for the good word on the videos Allen!

Chad


----------



## Dano50 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys...I may have to add the 1 inch increments as Chadd suggests. Basically, the holes are drilled in 1 inch increments, doubled gives 2 inch string increments. If I were to test each hole, can I use a magic formula (say, bow length less 4 inches plus 16 inches) wrap a test string and be sure of the correct peg hole placement on the board? The bow shop did an endless loop in 58 length for the 62" bow. Lancaster sent me a 58" endless in addition for the Carsage. 

Oh, I relented and repositioned my string "nails" correctly, 24 inches from top to bottom nails, 2.5 inches across. The overall board length is 28 inches (so wrapping nails are located 2 inches in from each end). If that description makes sense. Now the dimensions are more appropriate. I am using a golf tee for the moveable peg at the moment.

B 55 string is coming, ordered up Brwonell #4 twisted serving and wax last night. Will the Brownell serving be too large for the G nocks? Wasn't expensive. 

Thank for all the input


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> If I were to test each hole, can I use a magic formula (say, bow length less 4 inches plus 16 inches) wrap a test string and be sure of the correct peg hole placement on the board?


Like I said, marking the board by bow length is a shot in the dark. AMO says, basically, the string should be 3" shorter than the bow (measured under tension). Might work, might not. 

The smart thing to do, IMO, would be wrap a test string around a peg, cut and measure. Allow 14" or 16"--whatever you use to make the loop, subtract that from the length and mark the board by string length.

Don't know why some boards are marked in 2" increments. I make strings down to 1/8" increments.




> Will the Brownell serving be too large for the G nocks?


Depends on how many strands you use in your string. I don't care for nylon serving myself. Only comes in one size, isn't very durable.


----------



## Dano50 (Dec 12, 2012)

Excellent advise, yet once again. Thanks


----------

